# Presista G10 Problem



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

The watch has started loosing time about 10 mins a day







am I right (hopefully) in saying the battery is going flat.

Or do they just stop when the battery is dead and there is a more serious problem.

I have not got around to doing the obvious thing, like getting a fresh battery









Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mike qtz watches in my experience do both, some will stop dead once the battery gets anywhere near being flat, others will start to slow down. something to do with how the stepper motor draws power in the different movements I think.

Best bet is to try a new battery.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve notice a couple of Quartz clocks we have started going slow when the batteries ran down, weird thing was it took nearly a month for each of them to completely stop


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when the battery goes on my radio controlled clock it runs perfectly but 4 hours slow for about a month before stopping







weird or what.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi,
> 
> The watch has started loosing time about 10 mins a day
> 
> ...


I hope it's just the battery Mike.  I suspect it's down to the movement how it reacts to low battery?

My Accutron shows wide variations in timing due to the batteries age.


----------

